# Playstation Home...



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

...Anyone tried it now the beta has gone public?

I can't get in. Keeps saying "The connection to the server was lost".


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

All I've heard is bad things. I played the Beta and that was crowded, and now its triple that.

Another thing is that they're charghing for everything, such as a Sofa is $1


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

How do you get the beta? Do you just run system update on the PS3 dashboard?

EDIT: Found it


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's the trick. Go to users on your PS3 and add new user. When you set up the user, say it's in the U.S. Any old rubbish and New York will be fine. Zip code is 1001. Then, once you've gone through all that, go to the 'sign up to playstation network' and fill in all the gubbins. 

Then sign into home. You'll get straight in because the PS3 will look at the US servers which will be near empty because they will all be at school/work when we want to go on (unless you like going on at 2am) rather than the UK ones which will be at full capacity.


----------



## FerrariFred (Dec 1, 2008)

I tried it the other day. Quite quirky and has the potential to be good. But its flaws are theres not enough things to do and theres too many people speaking different languages. Non of my mates have a ps3 so its not worthwhile doing anything other than straight online gaming. :thumb:


----------

